# EGD with NJ tube placement



## bethb (Mar 18, 2010)

Can anyone suggest how to code the following scenario?  I've been researching for quite some time now and cannot seem to find anything to suit this situation:

EDG + NJ Tube

Report: Placed the patient in the left lateral position and application of lubricant to the scope, and the scope was introduced and  under direct visualization, it was advanced the whole length of the esophagus without any difficulties into the gastric pouch and duodenal bulb.  

The nasojejunal tube was introduced under direct visualization, grasped with forceps and deployed in the duodenum and jejunum.  The patient was gradually extubated and tolerated the procedure well.

Any suggestions on how to bill the NJ tube placement?

All help is appreciated! Thank you for your time and suggestions.


----------



## rachell1976 (Mar 18, 2010)

43241 Upper gastrointestinal endoscopy including esophagus, stomach, and either the duodenum and/ or jejunum as appropriate; with transendoscopic intraluminal tube or catheter placement.

From what you have documented, I think this is the route i'd go.


----------

